# موثقة سماعة



## Huda

السلام عليكم
أرجو أن يتكرم أحد من الزملاء الشيعة بتفسير موثقة سماعة المذكورة في وسائل الشيعة ج8  باب استحباب حضور الجماعة خلف من لا يقتدى به للتقيّة ، والقيام في الصفّ الأوّل معه:
:
عن عثمان بن عيسى ، عن سماعة قال : سألته عن مناكحتهم والصلاة خلفهم ؟ فقال : هذا أمر شديد ، لن (١) تستطيعوا ذلك ، قد أنكح رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وصلّى علي ( عليه السلام ) وراءهم

  (١) في المصدر : إن


على من يعود الضمير في "سألته" وهل المقصود "أن تستطيعوا ذلك" أم "لن تستطيعوا ذلك"؟


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

